# about the SHIMANO M9100 and M8050



## fujiauyeung (Jan 26, 2017)

hello everyone 
i have some problem of my new E-BIKE

my bike use M8050 now , and i'm looking for upgrade the M9100 hubs and Cassette.

But US shimano said not sure is it compatible. Did anyone try it?


----------



## natrat (Mar 20, 2008)

is the 9100 even available yet ?


----------



## fujiauyeung (Jan 26, 2017)

natrat said:


> is the 9100 even available yet ?


not yet of my city


----------



## RAKC Ind (Jan 27, 2017)

It's not available anywhere yet.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------

